# Underland: The Last Surfacer Trailer... sort of



## Kramodlog (Oct 8, 2013)

It is a concept real that takes the form of trailer to get financing. Not bad, it doesn't take a lot to get this sci-fi and fantasy fan's attention.

[video=youtube;iv71MiLe8ck]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iv71MiLe8ck[/video]

Makes me think a bit of Golarion's Numeria, especially the last scene where he jumps a robot with his... halberd?


----------



## Skytheen (Nov 5, 2013)

Looks very cool.


----------



## Klirshon (Nov 5, 2013)

Damn humans should stay underground.

Once again human writers favor humanity; they have a human armed with a melee weapon fight machines (and I will presume the human defeats the machines and whomever they work for). I am not surprised by the audacity of the situation presented.


----------



## Kramodlog (Nov 5, 2013)

Do you like robot-girl?


----------



## Klirshon (Nov 5, 2013)

She has a nice bipedal chassis; the head needs modifications (too much flesh).


----------



## Kramodlog (Nov 5, 2013)

Oh you.


----------



## Random Bystander (Nov 8, 2013)

Obviously, future civilizations are wise enough to make robotic death machines harmless to humans by way of incompetence.


----------



## Kramodlog (Nov 8, 2013)

The F-35 comes from the future? Or is it the F-15?


----------

